# Cheapest for Exo Terra Vivs...



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone know the cheapest place for 45x45x45 Exo Terras?
Need a couple.. Found them at £43.19 each - wondering if anyone has seen them cheaper anywhere?

Thanks..


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats a pretty good price where did you see them for that?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Reptile Shop, The Shop for Reptiles! - Their Sale this month is Vivariums so ALL vivs are 10% off. I've ordered from them before when their thermostats were on sale and their top notch so I think I might just buy from there anyway.. Might aswell get my livefood too as theirs are cheapest I can find.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Garden Furniture & Aquariums @ Discount Prices is cheap and free delivery too


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

mrhoyo said:


> Garden Furniture & Aquariums @ Discount Prices is cheap and free delivery too


Yeah, these are the cheapest, and there extremely local to me.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

mrhoyo said:


> Garden Furniture & Aquariums @ Discount Prices is cheap and free delivery too


Thank you! You're a star!


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes, just went off to get that link and everyone has beaten me to it lol.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

teh best place i foudn, and deliver for free is,
rocketreptile


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Brat said:


> Thank you! You're a star!


i found it when i was thinking of getting cresties. now its going to be a jcp or day geckos going in one :flrt:


----------



## Willem (Apr 10, 2008)

try 888reptile.co.uk quiet cheap on there and free delivery!!!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Got them from Shirley aquatics in the end.. £43.99 each.. bargain! was too scared they'd get broken in the post.


----------



## withoutabix (Mar 12, 2008)

i paid £35 from shirley bout 2 weeks ago they had 20% off all vivs


----------

